# Welcher Fisch ist das?



## Sebi888 (29. Juni 2008)

Hey wollte nur kurz wissen, ob es sich bei diesem Fisch um einen Aland handelt oder nicht...
Bin mir da nämlich nicht so ganz sicher


Gruß Sebi


----------



## FischerBub (29. Juni 2008)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist das?*

Ich würde auch sagen Aland.

Kann dir aber keine 100%ige Antwort geben. Man sollte die Flossen vielleicht dafür genauer sehen.


----------



## KarpfenDenis (29. Juni 2008)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist das?*

sieht stark nach aland aus


----------



## Brassenfan (29. Juni 2008)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist das?*

würd ich auch sagen


----------



## RobinDUB (29. Juni 2008)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist das?*

gleichfalls :m


----------



## Sebi888 (29. Juni 2008)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist das?*

ok danke!


----------



## Jockel13883 (29. Juni 2008)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist das?*

Ich sage das ist kein Aland, sondern ein Hasel.


----------



## Breamhunter (29. Juni 2008)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist das?*



Jockel13883 schrieb:


> Ich sage das ist kein Aland, sondern ein Hasel.



So isses :m


----------



## Manni@rotauge (29. Juni 2008)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist das?*

jo da bin ich auch für


----------



## Brassenfan (29. Juni 2008)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist das?*

die hasel die ich gesehn habe haben aber eindeutig hellere floßen


----------



## leopard_afrika (29. Juni 2008)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist das?*

Vlt. kann Sebi ja selbst helfen? Das Bild zeigt nicht deutlich die Farbe von Rücken- und Schwanzflosse, da das rötliche auch die durchscheinende Haut sein kann. Bei rötlicher Schwanzflosse scheiden aber Aland und Hasel aus.


----------



## pike/perch/Zander (29. Juni 2008)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist das?*

bin mir auch relativ sicher das das ein hasel ist ! die ganze körperform ist meiner meinung nach zu schlank für einen aland !


----------



## Sebi888 (29. Juni 2008)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist das?*

Also Schnwanzflosse war eher  rötlich   GLAUB ICH....
Afterflosse eher bissl richtung schwarz


----------



## BöhserZwerg (29. Juni 2008)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist das?*

weiss nicht..döbel#c#ckeine Ahnung...


----------



## FoolishFarmer (29. Juni 2008)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist das?*

Auch hier gäbe es mal wieder ein einfaches Kriterium zur Unterscheidung:

Aland: 9 Schuppenreihen oberhalb der Seitenlinie
Hasel: weniger als 9 Schuppen oberhalb der Seitenlinie (ich zähle 8, wobei das Foto nicht alles preisgibt - Rücken)

Aland: 55-60 Schuppen auf der Seitenlinie
Hasel: 48-54 Schuppen auf der Seitenlinie (ich habe 51 markiert, aber hier ist die Auflösung des Fotos nicht hoch genug)

Das Foto gibt leider nicht alles her (wie so oft).


Kauft euch doch mal ne anständige Bestimmungsliteratur, lernt sie auswendig oder nehmt sie mit zum Angeln. #c


----------



## leopard_afrika (29. Juni 2008)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist das?*



Sebi888 schrieb:


> Also Schnwanzflosse war eher  rötlich   GLAUB ICH....
> Afterflosse eher bissl richtung schwarz


http://home.vr-web.de/degmayr/fischlexikon/aland/aland_1.html
Zeile 1 schließt Aland aus.
http://home.vr-web.de/degmayr/fischlexikon/hasel/hasel_1.html
Zeile 1 schließt Hasel aus.
Bei Fischen mit rötlichen Flossen kann das schon mal gen grau gehen, aber nicht von grauen gen rötlich!
Auf den ersten Blick hätte ich einfach nur Plötze (Rotauge) getippt, aber die gelblichen Augen sprechen dagegen.


----------



## Brassenfan (29. Juni 2008)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist das?*

aber was genau ist es jetz für ein fisch ?? ;+;+


----------



## versuchsangler (29. Juni 2008)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist das?*

Ist 1oo% ein Hasel.


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (29. Juni 2008)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist das?*

Die haben wirbei uns in einem See auch!
ICh dachte immer das sind kleine Rapfen #c


----------



## leopard_afrika (29. Juni 2008)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist das?*

Hier mal ein Satz, gefunden bei wiki:"
Zwischen Rotauge, Rotfeder, Aland und Brassen kommt es häufig auch zu Hybriden, also natürlichen Kreuzungen. Eine eindeutige Bestimmung der Zugehörigkeit oder einer Nichtzugehörigkeit kann bisweilen lediglich auf der Basis einer DNA-Analyse möglich sein.", der klar macht, wie schwer die Bestimmung bei Weißfischen sein kann.


----------



## Brassenfan (29. Juni 2008)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist das?*

also dan ist es jetz ne kreutzung aus hasel, aland und rotauge :vik:


----------



## leopard_afrika (29. Juni 2008)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist das?*

das steht da nirgendwo, aber es könnte eine kreuzung rotauge-aland oder rotauge-rotfeder sein, aland und hasel nicht wegen der rötlichen schwanzflosse, da beide fische graue schwanzflossen haben. rötliche flossen können wegen fehlender/veränderter pigmente grau erscheinen, graue aber nicht rötlich.


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (29. Juni 2008)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist das?*

DAs isn Thunfisch


----------



## Brassenfan (29. Juni 2008)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist das?*



Carpcatcher177 schrieb:


> DAs isn Thunfisch


 

na der sieht nun völlig anders aus ! :vik:


----------



## Fischpaule (29. Juni 2008)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist das?*

FoolishFarmer hat schon die wichtigsten Kriterien genannt, zumindest die, die zu sehen sind - also ein Hasel


|wavey:


----------



## leopard_afrika (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist das?*

und wie gehst du dann mit zeile 1 von http://home.vr-web.de/degmayr/fischlexikon/hasel/hasel_1.html um bei rötlicher schwanzflosse?


----------



## Fischpaule (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist das?*

Ich empfinde die Schwanzflosse nicht als rötlich, höchstens mit so einem rötlichen Schimmer aber dies wird doch höchstwahrscheinlich vom fotografieren kommen - ansonsten wäre natürlich dieses Merkmal, das Schwanz und Rückenflosse niemals rot sein dürfen schon wichtig - zusätzlich würde dann noch die konkave Afterflosse kommen und die entsprechende Anzahl der Flossenstrahlen - als wichtigstes Merkmal wird aber (zumindest im lebenden Zustand) die entsprechende Schuppenzahl gesehen - und das ist bei diesem Fisch doch recht eindeutig....


#h


----------



## erhanovic (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist das?*

Aland:





Hasel:





*
10000%tig Hasel
*
Lg 
erhanovic


----------



## zanderzahn (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist das?*

...ist auf keinen fall ein aland...

...scheint ein hasel zu sein.....

es gibt aber viele kreuzungen unter den weißfischen...

vielleicht ein hasaland|supergri|supergri|supergri

...spass beiseite: ist schwer zu bestimmen, wer mit wem da was "macht"... 

rotfedern paaren sich mit rotaugen und raus kommt nen hybrid aus beiden...#d

...wer kann dann genau bestimmen was das für ein fisch ist???


----------



## platfisch7000 (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist das?*

Wenn ich das Mauel des Fisches auf dem Bild sehe sage ich auch HASEL


----------



## Fischpaule (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist das?*

@erhanovic

...Ich nehme doch mal an, das diese Bilder nicht von dir gemacht wurden - also lass sie besser wieder verschwinden - wenn du sie irgendwo im Netz gefunden hast, setze doch einfach einen Link zu den Bildern rein....

|wavey:


----------



## karpfen-freak (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist das?*

also ich würde sagen rotauge wenn die flossen rötlich sein sollten


----------



## leopard_afrika (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist das?*

Für alle, lest euch doch bitte alle Postings durch! http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2100158&postcount=13 Selbst der Fänger des Fisches weiß nicht mehr genau, welche Farben der Fisch hatte. Aber wenn die Schwanzflosse rötlich war, dann kann es kein "reinrassiger" Aland oder Hasel sein, da diese graue haben! Da könnt ihr mit noch so viel %en kommen. Und auf Grund der häufigen Hybridung von Weißfischen wäre ich da sowieso vorsichtig ohne DNA-Nachweis, aber den sollte man sich sparen.


----------



## leopard_afrika (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist das?*

Martin, diese Unterscheidung entfällt bei der sehr häufigen Hybridung Plötze- Aland u.U.. Hierbei kommt es auch zu einer Schuppenzahl zwischen 39 (min. bei Plötze) und 60( max. bei Aland). Wie schon gepostet, wenn graue Schwanzflosse, dann sollte das eine Hasel sein, bei Rötung eher Hybrid.


----------



## erhanovic (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist das?*

Moin,
also nach langer überlegung b.z.w googeln  habe ich festgestellt das es ein FISCH ist 
Unheimlich ne ?
Es kann sich auch  im Wasser gut bewegen uhhh


ES IST UND BLEIBT DIE HASEL|rolleyes

Lg #h
erhanovic


----------



## Fischpaule (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist das?*

@Leo
Ob da noch irgend ein Fischchen einer anderen Art etwas "beigemischt" hat, werden wir wohl nie erfahren aber das was man erkennen kann würde meiner Meinung nach schon für einen Hasel sprechen....

#h


----------



## FischAndy1980 (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist das?*

Hasel oder Hybride... eins von beiden. Aber einen Aland kann ich auch ausschliessen


----------



## Sebi888 (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist das?*

Also soo genau hab ich jeztzt auch nicht drauf geachtet ob die Flosse rötlich oder nicht war.

Hab nur schnell das Foto gemacht un geschaut ,dass der Kleine so schnell wie möglich wieder schonend ins Wasser kommt.

Dacht auf den ersten Blick an einen Aland, doch jetzt glaub ich auch eher das es eine Hasel ist.

Hab von beidem Fischarten noch nie einen gefangen, deshalb wusste ich es nicht genau.

Gruß Sebi


----------



## leopard_afrika (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist das?*

@sebi
interessant wäre z.b. noch, wie und auf was du den fisch gefangen hast, da die hasel in schwärmen direkt an der oberfläche von fast ausschließlich fließgewässern. tieferes fangen eher zwischen den pflanzen würde eher auf den hybriden hinweisen.


----------



## Sebi888 (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist das?*

War komisch der Fang. 3 Maden auf einem 16er Haken. Angel ausgeworfen auf Grund sinken lassen . 2 Kurbelumdrehungen um die Schnur zu straffen.. da merk ich leichte schläge ( Fisch war schon dran).. noch 2 kurbel umdrehungen und weis dann sicher, das was dran ist.. kann nicht sagen wann und wo der fisch gebissen hat


----------



## dark (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist das?*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Kauft euch doch mal ne anständige Bestimmungsliteratur, lernt sie auswendig oder nehmt sie mit zum Angeln. #c



Hast du einen guten Tipp für ein anständiges Bestimmungsbuch für Süsswasserfische (das ein Laie trotzdem versteht)? 

Vielleicht wäre ich nicht der einzige, der dir da dankbar wäre für Hinweise. 

(Habe selbst nur "Welcher Fisch ist das?" von Frank Hecker und "Lexikon der Süsswasser Fische" von Frank Weissert - besonders das letztgenannte ist nicht gerade der Brüller. |rolleyes)

Dark


----------



## Fischpaule (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist das?*

Moin dark
"Fische Europas" von Horst Müller ist ein recht brauchbares und preiswertes, sowie "einfach" gehaltenes

schaust du hier: http://www.zvab.com/advancedSearch....l&sortBy=1&itemsPerPage=10&totalItemCount=200

#h


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist das?*

Der Anbieter liefert versandkostenfrei (Standardversand) nach Deutschland ab einem Bestellwert von EUR 250.00.

Hat man ja ma eben nen Geldschei*er im Keller oder wie?


----------



## Fischpaule (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist das?*



Carpcatcher177 schrieb:


> Der Anbieter liefert versandkostenfrei (Standardversand) nach Deutschland ab einem Bestellwert von EUR 250.00.
> 
> Hat man ja ma eben nen Geldschei*er im Keller oder wie?




Welcher der 15 angezeigten Anbieter 
Wer lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil

2€ Versandkosten wirst du doch noch übrig haben bei 8€ Buchkosten oder |rolleyes


----------



## dark (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist das?*



Fischpaule schrieb:


> Moin dark
> "Fische Europas" von Horst Müller ist ein recht brauchbares und preiswertes, sowie "einfach" gehaltenes
> 
> schaust du hier: http://www.zvab.com/advancedSearch....l&sortBy=1&itemsPerPage=10&totalItemCount=200
> ...



Super #6 Danke! Egal ob erste oder zweite Auflage?

Dark


----------



## Fischpaule (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist das?*



dark schrieb:


> Super #6 Danke! Egal ob erste oder zweite Auflage?
> 
> Dark



Na ich hab hier die zweite von 1987 und hatte die erste auch noch nicht in der Hand - aber eigentlich ist es meistens das Beste die neuste zu kaufen - war halt in DDR-Zeiten das Standardwerk

|wavey:


----------



## dark (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist das?*

Ok, hab sie mir bestellt. |supergri Nochmals danke! #h


----------



## Sneep (1. August 2008)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist das?*

Hasel !


----------

